# how to watch the Kansas City Chiefs games live streaming online?



## macworld (Nov 29, 2009)

I downloaded a software program to my computer that allows me to watch the Kansas City Chiefs and basically any other NFL game online via live streaming feed. I use it because I'm at work (aargh..) a lot of times when the games are played, and there's no TV at work.

It's easy to operate and downloads very quickly. I like it so much that I watched basically the whole preseason online. The only pc requirements are DSL or cable Internet and a windows operating system (sorry mac users), and it apparently works in any country. 

Anyway, the website below will give you instant access. 

http://tinyurl.com/2009NFLGameOnline:bye02:


----------

